# Funniest comedy films



## patata (Feb 14, 2014)

So I thought it would be fun to make a list list with comedies.

For me it's everything Seth Rogen has ever done.
Hangover I-III
Superbad


----------



## Mik3D23 (Feb 14, 2014)

Kung Pow, probably my favorite comedy ever. It's really stupid but it's funny, maybe I'm just childish at times


----------



## wankerness (Feb 14, 2014)

If Hangover 2-3 are your idea of the funniest movies ever, you really have a lot to look forward to if you continue to explore the genre!

Comedy is way more subjective than just about anything else. I laugh a lot at both some truly idiotic movies (Billy Madison/Happy Gilmore) and some "classics" (The Producers (1967), Blazing Saddles) but then none at all to a lot of more contemporary ones, like the aforementioned Hangovers 2/3 and "Due Date" and many of those things. I do like some of the truly bizarre ones, though, like "Don't Mess with the Zohan" and "Hot Rod." Superbad I also found completely hilarious when I saw it in the theater and only slightly less so when I rewatched it last year. "40 Year Old Virgin" was pretty good, I didn't like "Knocked Up" at all, I haven't even bothered with anything after "Funny People."

"Pee Wee's Big Adventure" is probably my favorite comedy, overall, but Pee Wee Herman is a very, VERY acquired taste. Most people I've shown it too HATED it. 

Some kid's movies I find hilarious, like "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" and "The Lego Movie." I guess it depends on my mood.

A lot of my favorite comedies aren't the same ones that make me laugh the most. I'm huge on semi-comedies like say, "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" or "Her" or even "When Harry Met Sally" which contain a few big laughs but a lot of drama/pain. 

Off the top of my head, movies that make me laugh the most, quality irrelevant:

The Producers (67 version)
The Naked Gun
Blazing Saddles
Silent Movie
Ghostbusters
Austin Powers 1
Billy Madison
Gremlins 2
Sixteen Candles
Happy Gilmore
Dumb and Dumber
Kingpin
There's Something About Mary
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Pee Wee's Big Adventure
Duck Soup
Dead Alive
OSS 117: Lost in Rio
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
National Lampoon's Vacation
Animal House


----------



## Drusas (Feb 14, 2014)

My tops are Army of Darkness, Blazing Saddles, History of the World, Big Trouble in Little China, Dead Alive, Monty Python Holy Grail, and Ghostbusters. 

Not to say I don't enjoy many many others. Those just come to mind.


----------



## Basti (Feb 14, 2014)

I stand with Wankerness on that kind of comedy except I couldn't stand Superbad. Got some unexpectedly good laughs from watching A Touch Of Cloth (UK tv series), a similar style of comedy to Airplane, both of which I'll admit to have seen at least five times each. 

But I would have to say that one of the best (not necessarily funniest) comedies has to be Some Like it Hot, just because it has so much going for it that you can watch it time and time again. Honourable mention to the old 'Monkey Business' and the Marx brothers' films at least for my early years. I'm a sucker for black and white.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 14, 2014)

Drusas said:


> My tops are Army of Darkness, Big Trouble in Little China



Those are both good and amusing. I second those recs!

EDIT: I watched Kung Pow once in college, I only vaguely remember it, I think my reaction was I found all the old redubbed footage absolutely hilarious (BETTY is one of the funniest villains of all time) but groaned audibly through some of the "new" scenes like the CGI baby and cow. So yeah, it has a ton of really funny stuff in it. I should watch it again sometime.

Black Dynamite is another one that made me laugh a ton the first time.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 14, 2014)

Fargo and Paul Blart both put me on the floor.


----------



## Pedantic (Feb 14, 2014)

The Room


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 14, 2014)

^


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 14, 2014)

For a recent comedy, The Other Guys has to be one of my favorites. 

Ghostbusters, Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, and Shaun of the Dead all rank pretty highly. So does I Love You, Man.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 14, 2014)

This thread is an awesome idea! Unfortunately I've seen just about all of them. But there are a couple I'll have to check out!

A couple more...

Tommy Boy 
Spaceballs


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2014)

Off the top of my head:

Office Space
Spaceballs
Ghostbusters
Trading Places
Hot Fuzz
This Is Spinal Tap
Monty Python & The Quest for the Holy Grail
Galaxy Quest
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (seriously)
Super Troopers
Planes, Trains & Automobiles
Groundhog Day
Talladega Nights
The Blues Brothers
Tropic Thunder
Little Miss Sunshine (Oh God, the horn. )
Airplane!
Best In Show
Stripes


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 15, 2014)

American Psycho
The Wolf of Wall Street
Superbad
Dr Strangelove
Anything by Monty Python
Spinal Tap
Three Flavours Cornetto trilogy (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz and The World's End)
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Great Dictator
Even Dwarfs Started Small


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Office Space
> Spaceballs
> ...



Good post, I forgot about but agree with all of these, besides Talladega Nights, I don't think I laughed once through that whole thing! Groundhog Day is one of my favorite comedies but I sorta put that in the category of stuff like "Say Anything" or "Eternal Sunshine" where I like it because it's more emotionally moving than funny. Same deal with Planes, Trains and Automobiles, kinda. It's got some big laughs but I think it works primarily as a drama.

NUCLEAR WESSELS!!! I love that movie so much. I can't believe revisionists have tried to paint it as the worst star trek movie. Then again, I can't stand the original series or half the movies so I'm probably exactly the sort of reason why Star Trek fans dislike it!

"The Slammin' Salmon" amused me quite a bit when I watched it, I thought it was a good return to form for the Super Trooper guys (I was not a fan of Beerfest or Club Dread at all).

I laughed a lot during "Cabin in the Woods" and "Freeway" but neither of those are exactly typical comedies.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2014)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street
> Dr Strangelove
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> The Great Dictator



I forgot about Chaplin, I think "Modern Times" is my favorite of the few I've seen. 

On a (title) related note, I also thought "The Dictator" was pretty funny. And "Borat" made me laugh like a moron when I saw it in the theater. 

Dr Strangelove amuses me some days and other days I don't find it funny at all. I guess that's par for the course with a very dark satire.

Wolf of Wall Street's first 2/3 are utterly hilarious, I agree with that one too.

I need to rewatch Fear and Loathing, I remember finding it funny but don't really remember anything about it.


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 15, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> Kung Pow, probably my favorite comedy ever. It's really stupid but it's funny, maybe I'm just childish at times


 
When I saw this thread, I came in here to say Kung Pow, but you beat me to it man. Awesome movie. Me and my wife (girlfriend at the time) almost pissed our pants together watching this for the first time. That's true love.


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 15, 2014)

CB4

It isn't really a comedy, but there is some really funny stuff in Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 15, 2014)

Braindead


----------



## patata (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm more inclined to the party gone wrong/pothead main character comedies.
The scene from superbad,the ''prepare to be fvkced by the long dick of the law'' was freaking hilarious.

Can anyone suggest more like this? Party gone wrong/pothead main character


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Braindead



I always forget Dead Alive is known as Braindead in most of the world


----------



## SD83 (Feb 15, 2014)

A lot of great movies in here, Monty Python (as for movies, Holy Grail & Brian) and Army of Darkness definitly are top five. 
- Don't mess with Zohan (I usually can't stand Adam Sandler, but this one was hilarious, as was:
- Anger managment

But up until now the undisputed champion of comedy films for me:
- Taxi (the french one from 1998, not the US remake)
Part two, "Taxi, Taxi" was only slightly worse.

EDIT: Pothead main character? "How high"?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 15, 2014)

How has Clerks 1&2 not been mentioned yet!?


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 15, 2014)

The Inbetweeners Movie
Cedar Rapids
Hotrod
MacGruber
Hot Fuzz
Paul


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 15, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I always forget Dead Alive is known as Braindead in most of the world


 
When I think of "brain dead" this is what comes too mind .
https://www.nerdist.com/2013/06/weird-old-sci-fi-brain-dead/


----------



## chopeth (Feb 15, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I always forget Dead Alive is known as Braindead in most of the world



Didn't know about it, in fact, in Spain it is known as "Your mother ate my dog"


----------



## wankerness (Feb 15, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Didn't know about it, in fact, in Spain it is known as "Your mother ate my dog"



That's a WAY better title, wow! And yeah, that stupid bill pullman movie causes too much confusion, it should have had a different title so we'd be on the same page with everyone other than spain.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Good post, I forgot about but agree with all of these, besides Talladega Nights, I don't think I laughed once through that whole thing!



Will Ferrell's usual schtick annoys the crap out of me, but here it just works.



wankerness said:


> NUCLEAR WESSELS!!! I love that movie so much. I can't believe revisionists have tried to paint it as the worst star trek movie. Then again, I can't stand the original series or half the movies so I'm probably exactly the sort of reason why Star Trek fans dislike it!



I commit the heinous sin of, despite being a trekkie, not being much of a fan of the original series. However, I love the movies based off it, that's where the characters really shine.

Oh yeah, and Spock's colorful metaphors.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zoolander (One of my all time favorites)
I like all of Kevin Smith's stuff
Frezno Smooth 
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Animal House


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 16, 2014)

Necky379 said:


> Zoolander (One of my all time favorites)



It's weird, I seem to be the only person I know that _hates_ Zoolander 
Then again, it was a rip off of Glamorama, so I may be biased against it as a Bret Easton Ellis fan


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 16, 2014)

Not going to restate what's already been said, so I'll just add these to the list

Anchorman
The Campaign
Toy Story Trilogy
Finding Nemo
Christmas Vacation
The Muppet Christmas Carol
Hopscotch
Men In Black
Pirates Of The Carribean
Austin Powers (the first one)
Wayne's World I & II
Herald And Kumar Go To White Castle
Cheech And Chong: Up In Smoke
Evil Dead Series
The Incredibles
Bender's Big Score


----------



## Basti (Feb 17, 2014)

Any Woody Allen appreciators? I remember loving Sleeper



patata said:


> I'm more inclined to the party gone wrong/pothead main character comedies.
> The scene from superbad,the ''prepare to be fvkced by the long dick of the law'' was freaking hilarious.
> 
> Can anyone suggest more like this? Party gone wrong/pothead main character



Those are exactly the kind of comedies i absolutely hate, wow  hahaha


----------



## wankerness (Feb 17, 2014)

I love a lot of his movies (Hannah and her Sisters/Crimes & Misdemeanors are two of my favorite movies) but wouldn't qualify any of them as "movies that make me laugh a ton" besides maybe Sleeper and Bananas. Annie Hall and Bullets Over Broadway might too I suppose.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 17, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> How has Clerks 1&2 not been mentioned yet!?


Again Clerks 1&2 how have they not been mentioned!?


----------



## Basti (Feb 17, 2014)

Wayne's World as well!



wankerness said:


> I love a lot of his movies (Hannah and her Sisters/Crimes & Misdemeanors are two of my favorite movies) but wouldn't qualify any of them as "movies that make me laugh a ton" besides maybe Sleeper and Bananas. Annie Hall and Bullets Over Broadway might too I suppose.



The cocaine scene in Annie Hall is just one of those moments  apparently it was accidental...!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 17, 2014)

When I was a child, Leslie Nielsen's movies were the one I find the funniest, Naked Guns and Wrongfully Accused being my all-time favorite

Also, this? Anyone?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2014)

^How did I forget

Also


----------



## knagy0325 (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys list some movies that aren`t even comedies.

+100 to Leslie Nelsen movies, he was great

Plenty of Jackie Chan`s movies

The watch, 21 jump street, Scary movie 1-2, Nacho libre, Lesbian vampire killers, Superhero, Shaolin soccer, Attack the block, Horrible bosses


----------



## Xaios (Feb 18, 2014)

knagy0325 said:


> Shaolin soccer



Oh man, how did I forget this one? That movie ruled so hard.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 18, 2014)

patata said:


> So I thought it would be fun to make a list list with comedies.
> 
> For me it's everything Seth Rogen has ever done.
> Hangover I-III
> Superbad



I went to summer camp with Seth Rogan  

My votes would be for

Dumb and dumber
Nothing to lose
Postal
Emporers New Groove
Groundhog Day
CB4
Spinal Tap
Clockwise
half baked

One of the Monty Python movies (to hard to pick)

...and others that will come to me


----------



## crg123 (Feb 18, 2014)

^ Haha CB4 is a ridiculous movie


----------



## Xaios (Feb 18, 2014)

For excessive WTF-ness, there's always UHF.


----------



## MFB (Feb 18, 2014)

UHF is a god damn classic!


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 18, 2014)

knagy0325 said:


> You guys list some movies that aren`t even comedies.



huh?


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2014)

In no particular (some repeats from earlier in thread in here):

Super Troopers
Grandma's Boy
Mallrats
Happy Gilmore
The Benchwarmers
Trains, Planes and Automobiles
The Blues Brothers
Airplane
The Naked Gun series
The National Lampoon's movies with Chevy Chase
Anchorman
O Brother, Where art Thou
Rat Race
Mr. Bean
Better Off Dead


----------



## Edika (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys have mentioned a lot of the comedies I would have so here's some that haven't yet:

Get Smart
Nothing but Trouble
Zombieland
A fish called Wanda
Caddyshack
What about Bob?
Bruce Almighty (if only for the scene with Jum Carrey making Steve Carrel do the faces)
Trading places
Police Academy
There's something about Mary
Spaceballs (probably mentioned before)
Men in tights
Loaded weapon
The three amigos


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2014)

Johnny English


----------



## wankerness (Feb 18, 2014)

A Fish Called Wanda is great, good call on that one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 18, 2014)

Some random choices from me of the top of my head (some may have been mentioned):

Most of Eddie Murphy's classics:
- Delirious / Raw
- Coming To America
- The Golden Child (simply because Eddie himself thought the whole movie premise was comedic and acted accordingly)

Agreed on Leslie Neilsen (specifically the Naked Gun movies) and Mel Brooks movies (favorites are Spaceballs, Blazing Saddles and Robin Hood Men in Tights)

All Revenge Of The Nerds movies (it's worth watching just for Booger alone)

Anthing with John Belushi
- The Blues Brothers 
- Animal House

Classic Bill Murray movies
- Both Ghostbusters films
- Groundhog Day

Weird Science
The Three Amigos
Galaxy Quest (for Alan Rickman alone)
Wet Hot American Summer
Horrible Bosses (this was a pleasant surprise)
Basketball 
Team America World Police
The Big Lebowski (I'd assume this dark comedy counts)




knagy0325 said:


> Plenty of Jackie Chan`s movies


 
To be precise, his classic films from the 80s up until 1994:
- Drunken Master 1-2
- Wheels on Meals
- Project A 1-2 (Project A is arguably Jackie Chan's finest film next to Police Story 1)
- All Lucky Stars films: Winners & Sinners, My Lucky Stars, Twinkle Twinkle Lucky Stars
- Miracles / Mr Canton & Lady Rose

Others tread between slapstick and serious moments like the Police Story and Armor Of God series, so I didn't add them but still worth mentioning. Heart Of Dragon however may be the most bizzare example as it awkwardly blends typical Jackie/Samo Hung slapstick with serious mental illness themes that feels so odd to watch...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 19, 2014)

The word slapstick reminded me of the movie Slapshot, the best sports comedy ever. I am no hockey fan but I sure loved that movie.


----------



## asfeir (Feb 19, 2014)

Robin Hood men in tights
And French movies:
La cite de la peur
Dîner de con


----------



## Fringe (Feb 19, 2014)

Did anyone mention:

Airplane!
Kentucky Fried Movie
Kung Pow

Well I admit the last 2 have no real story whatsoever but I always have a great time drinking some beers with the guys and watching those movies


----------



## Xaios (Feb 19, 2014)

"Kung Pow" is the one movie that's been brought up in this thread of which I simply don't understand the appeal. I wanted to see that movie *hard* when the previews came out. However, when I finally saw it, most of it just wanted to make me lobotomize myself. It had some occasional funny moments, but overall it was just _sooo dumb_.

Same thing with Napoleon Dynamite. Everyone I knew hyped the shit out of that movie when it became popular. When I finally watched it, I absolutely hated it.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw Napoleon Dynamite before it broke, in an indie theater. My friends and I all thought it was just about the funniest thing we'd ever seen. Over the next year it steadily picked up more and more steam, and we saw it again the next time I visited a full year later in a much bigger theater! If I'd seen it for the first time then I might have been less impressed since I would have heard half the lines from people quoting it, but as I saw it "fresh" I just loved it. I think most of the characters in that movie are hilarious, especially Uncle Rico.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 22, 2014)

Old school & American Pies are my favourites


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 22, 2014)

Just remembered an underrated gem: Heathers.


----------



## Basti (Feb 22, 2014)

Watching Airplane! for about the tenth time

Ahahhahaha  i'll never grow out of it


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 22, 2014)

Most of Will Ferrells stuck absolutely kills me

Especially Anchorman 1, Hidden Tales, and 2, my top comedy trio.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 22, 2014)

Airplane
The Phantom of Liberty
Hot Shots
Hot Rod
Your Highness
A Fish Called Wanda
Yellowbeard
Macgruber
The Party
The Pink Panther
Anything Jim Carrey
Anything Will Ferrell


----------



## YolandaSargent (Mar 17, 2014)

Monty Python is one of the most hilarious comedy movies I've watched so far


----------



## Explorer (Mar 19, 2014)

For me, anything which makes me cringe and want to hide my eyes is great.

Even though Will Farrell doesn't float everyone's boat, my go-to movie when I have a migraine or a terrible day is...

Blades of Glory.

I also love Balls of Fury.

If you have Netflix Instant, I highly recommend a movie I have to be able to pause, just because it's *extremely* uncomfortable to watch: Movie 43. 

Hmm. What else?

There used to be a comedy troupe called the Kentucky Fried Theater. They had a "book" of joke ideas which they sold to the Zucker Brothers, and which became the basis of the Kentucky Fried Movie, and then all the Naked Gun movies, Airplaine, and so on. 

When I have time, I watch "Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story," and if I have time for the Unbelievably Long, Self Indulgent Director's Cut, even better. It will "restore your faith in Judaism."


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 19, 2014)

asfeir said:


> And French movies:
> La cite de la peur
> Dîner de con



If we include french movies:
De père en flic
RRRrrrr!!!
Dans une galaxie près de chez vous (especially the first one)

ANd my favorite from my french speaking area, Bon cop bad cop, the movie story itself ain't great, but the all the stuff the ontarian guy and the quebec guy throw at each other makes it pretty awesome. Especially this scene

Lookin at a corpse hanging on a Ontario/Quebec province limit sign







Guy on the left: "Clearly this case if for you guys. As you can see, his heart belongs to Quebec"

Guy on the right: "Ouin pi y'a l'ontario dans l'cul aussi (he also got ontario up his ass)"

And of course this:

------======WARNING! LANGUAGE NSFW!======--------


----------



## inactive0909 (Mar 19, 2014)

Step Brothers has to be one of my favorite movies haha


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bill & Ted's - both movies
History of the World
Austin Powers 1
Trainspotting - though not a comedy there are too many hilarious parts
Mr. Bean's Holiday
Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
Back to the Future - also not a comedy but there are too many hilarious parts
Zoolander

I know there are many more for me but this are the immediates that come to mind. 


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 21, 2014)

sazx12 said:


> Step Brothers has to be one of my favorite movies haha



I've been told that my singing voice is like a combination of Fergie and Jesus.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 28, 2014)

I am sure there are TONS of great comedies, but just out of my head they are:

Airplane!
American Beauty (such a dark comedy, not sure if it counts)
Austin Powers 1
Mars Attacks!
There Is Something About Mary
Death To Smoochy
Dr.Strange Love


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm surprised that MST3K hasn't been mentioned.

Strange Brew
Dachimawa Lee (Sort of like a Korean Austin Powers. It's on Netflix Instant.)
Gentlemen Broncos
Cane Toads: An Unnatural History
A Talking Cat?!? (On Netflix Instant as well.)

A word about that last one. I found A Talking Cat?!? at the bottom of a bargain bin in a going-out-of-business Blockbuster. I thought it would be a mediocre kids film. After having watched it, I suspect that this movie has less to do with children and more to do with blackmail and money laundering. Wait until you see the "talking" effect.



The same team released several other movies based on similar premises. When I saw A Talking Cat?!?, I had to give it the coveted title of "worst movie I've ever seen" (a feat, I assure you), but it has since been ousted by A Magic Puppy?!? and A Talking Pony?!? (later retitled "A Pony Tale"). An Easter Bunny Puppy?!? took the title recently, but I had to rethink how I classify awful cinema after watching A Christmas Puppy?!? because it is better than the above films from a technical standpoint on account of not being padded to hell, but it lacks all of the things that made A Talking Cat?!? hilarious. Gaaaawd, I had to get drunk with my friend to slog through A Christmas Puppy?!?, but I think the alcohol ended up making it worse. For the brave, these are all on Netflix.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 29, 2014)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> I'm surprised that MST3K hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> Strange Brew



Cause it's a TV show!* I love it and have about 60 episodes on DVD, some of those are infinitely rewatchable. The best episodes IMO are Pod People, Manos the Hands of Fate, The Final Sacrifice, and Space Mutiny, but there are a ton of great ones. Final Justice, Future Wars, Werewolf, Zombie Nightmare, King Dinosaur, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Attack of the Eye Creatures, etcetcetc. I grew up watching the comedy central episodes on saturday mornings, and it's only gotten funnier as I've gotten older.

*The movie isn't bad but it's not really that great, especially if you haven't seen the show already.

Strange Brew is really funny, it's got all kinds of different bizarre humor in it. For some reason, the part that makes me laugh the most is just when they're demonstrating the synthesizer control on the brainwashed guys...something about the idiotic synth noodling that corresponds to their frenzied hockey playing really does it for me! The main characters are obviously what most people like about it, but the villains are so great. "I WILL CRUSH YOUR HEAD!!!"


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 30, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Cause it's a TV show!



Well, yeah, but the show is structured around feature-length films for the most part (though sometimes closer to an hour than 90 minutes).



> Strange Brew is really funny, it's got all kinds of different bizarre humor in it. For some reason, the part that makes me laugh the most is just when they're demonstrating the synthesizer control on the brainwashed guys...something about the idiotic synth noodling that corresponds to their frenzied hockey playing really does it for me!



The Great White North theme makes the hockey players fight. 

The movie within the movie always made me chuckle.



"Fleshy-headed mutant, are you friendly?"
"No way, eh! Radiation has made me an enemy of civilization."


----------

